# 05 murano s aux port install



## kwhitehead37231 (Aug 26, 2015)

i know this has probably been covered but my murano has no aux port. however it does have to sat button and the sat pigtail behind the back seat. im wanting to go the less expensive route and not purchase a 100$ interphase. so my question is....is there a set of wires in that sat pigtail that i can splice into and just hit the sat button to get audio in from there? if so what color wires can i splice? if not what is an inexpensive alternative to getting an aux port in my murano to listen to audio from a device? thanks and any suggestions are much appreciated!


----------

